# Help me find some songs.



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys, im looking to expand my music taste a bit. not just for listening purposes, but also for video editing. snowboarding is my life and i started filming me and my friends last year and started making edits. im trying to make a few more this year and maybe a short movie at the end of the year. to be honest my music library is pretty damn small, and is all similar music. im trying to make each and every video different and have a different feel to it. snowboarding videos can be pretty picky even though almost any genre can work. i know most of you wont both to watch any of these but heres some examples..

rap (instrumentals)

https://vimeo.com/83250922


alternative(?)

https://vimeo.com/82859764



i dont even know what to call this music..

https://vimeo.com/36165070




random french music..

https://vimeo.com/82640790




rock (this is a tough one to use)

https://vimeo.com/81103396



to something as random as this.

https://vimeo.com/76894078


the thing is, every videos music somehow interacts with the snowboarding. i need help finding music that can do this. heres 2 videos i already made this year..

https://vimeo.com/82384600

https://vimeo.com/83407419


thanks in advance


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a thought... Did Portishead ever make it across the pond? Their album Dummy (from the 90's) has some very atmospheric tracks on if you want something a little different to the usual rap/rock tunes.

Other than that I can imagine tracks by The Prodigy working well (think fight scene in Charlie's Angels with Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu, Free Barrymore and the guy from Back To The Future but with snowboarding instead of martial arts).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Regus said:


> Just a thought... Did Portishead ever make it across the pond? Their album Dummy (from the 90's) has some very atmospheric tracks on if you want something a little different to the usual rap/rock tunes.
> 
> Other than that I can imagine tracks by The Prodigy working well (think fight scene in Charlie's Angels with Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu, Free Barrymore and the guy from Back To The Future but with snowboarding instead of martial arts).


Portishead has some songs that i feel would work well with an all urban riding part. kinda like these.. (the first video was my favorite part from this year. simply incredible) but since im in NY we dont get much of a chance to get shots like these. almost all of our filming is done on hill.















in this video theres 2 parts. both are good examples of how un-ordinary music can work with some edits


https://vimeo.com/78033907


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

M83, Brian Eno, This Will Destroy You, Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai...

I dunno.

That's kinda what comes to mind when I think of cool cinematography. But I like real chill type stuff.

This channel is worth a browse from time to time.

lightsandsounds10 - YouTube

I feel like I've heard this in a vid. Can't remember which one. One of my fave songs tho. EDIT: Prob art of flight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOeJTk5TnoE


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JVD240 said:


> M83, Brian Eno, This Will Destroy You, Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai...
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> ...


yeah that song was in the art of flight.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> yeah that song was in the art of flight.


Figured as much. 

Honestly, keep clicking links on youtube. It's amazing how certain music can lead to completely different artists, genres, etc. that you'd never otherwise discover.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

A "feelgood" uplifting trance song. For those epic-nature-multiple snowboarders-inspired clips 






The title says it all. For those action inspired clips.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> A "feelgood" uplifting trance song. For those epic-nature-multiple snowboarders-inspired clips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il leave the trance music for go-pro users lol


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> i dont even know what to call this music..
> 
> https://vimeo.com/36165070


Sounds like witch house music, like these:


















I would recommend stuff like this:
Clams Casino (also has instrumental stuff)









Something like this?









Jamie xx





Royksopp (this one could work real well)





From Oblivion (M83)





Smashing Pumpkins song





Amon Tobin-Four Ton Mantis (fast forward a min)





Caribou









Wax Tailor





MF DOOM - Rap Snitches Instrumental





Minotaur Shock - AmDram (this could work real well)





Air - Surfing on a Rocket





That's not too much, right? Just give each song a minute listen or so, 30 secs from intro, 30 secs in middle, or whatever, might find one that really fits your vision


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

How about some Mexican Techno? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-cH4M6Mm0g




La cumbia tribalera baile (El Nuevo Baile Del Tribal) - YouTube


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> How about some Mexican Techno?
> 
> 
> [VOL.09 MV 2013 MIX] Tribal Baila & Discoteca Musica - YouTube
> ...


oh god haha


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

All of these by the same artist and CD maybe some may work 

Fall Free by Alan Parsons - YouTube



Alan Parsons Project -Too Close To The Sun - YouTube



Alan Parsons - Cloudbreak - YouTube



Alan Parsons - Blue Blue Sky (part 2) - YouTube


hope you post the video or just the audio track for some of the videos here


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess mine were no good :behead:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> I guess mine were no good :behead:


some were ok. i feel like there was something missing though


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

This should work well...

Tinie Tempah feat. Labrinth - Lover Not A Fighter (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

This song popped into my head, for some reason...



...the original version isn't as long.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> How about some Mexican Techno?
> 
> 
> [VOL.09 MV 2013 MIX] Tribal Baila & Discoteca Musica - YouTube
> ...


are they line dancing to someone playing a Casio in a club by night...barn by day.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump..
on a somewhat side note, my snowboard "crew" was featured on a big snowboard website from the UK along with Lick The Cat (group of pro and am riders from salt lake and some of the biggest names in snowboarding) and Dogs With Swords (group of pro and am riders from russia).. of coarse it was a special about best film crew names haha. we actually got picked over the crew in the first video i posted called "Strange Brew".. check it out here.

EpicTV Video: "Top 3 Snowboard Filming Crew Names | The Daily Blizzard, Ep. 12 "


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Stuff in my headphone while riding is : 

Old school!! 

Face to Face - Don't turn around
Pennywise - Pennywise
NoFx - Punk in drublic

What suits boarding video's imo is also

Swollen Members - Camouflage
Swollen Members - The deep end
A lot more from Swollen Members, Dilated Peoples and 90's punk rock..

I remember my first Boarding video tape.. It's called cosa nostra and it was on VHS!! Dvd's didn't even exist that time haha.... Last on I got is the Art of Flight... Damn that's a great Blu-ray..


EDIT: I know the original from the first track of the french video song is Peter schilling - Major Tom (Völlig losgelöst)

It's a Neue Deutsche Welle ( German New Wave ) artist from the 70's-80's

Major Tom (Coming Home) is the English version..


----------



## Richnyc (Nov 28, 2013)

Donald Fagen- Snowbound


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Woosey said:


> Stuff in my headphone while riding is :
> 
> Old school!!
> 
> ...


Good stuff there! 

More old school punk classics
Bad religion - Generator
Face to face - disconnected
Good riddance - Last believer
Guttermouth - Perfect world
Lagwagon - Violins
Millencolin - Bullion
No use for a name- looking down the barrel of a loaded gun
Offspring - session
Rancid - You don't care Nothin
Strung out - Deville - bring out your dead

I could keep going.
Great music to go with boarding.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Jcharger13 said:


> Good stuff there!
> 
> More old school punk classics
> Bad religion - Generator
> ...



Hell yeah!!


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

film scores should blend in really well for your purposes


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

I came across this trailer when searching for a birthday present for my Dad - I really liked the way the footage was edited to fit the music so I thought I'd share it on this thread - I imagine you could do something similar with snowboarding footage (I can sort of see it in my head, despite my not being a snowboarder).

GRASSMEN - Two Legends And A Donkey: GRASSMEN - Two Legends And A Donkey - YouTube


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Regus said:


> I came across this trailer when searching for a birthday present for my Dad - I really liked the way the footage was edited to fit the music so I thought I'd share it on this thread - I imagine you could do something similar with snowboarding footage (I can sort of see it in my head, despite my not being a snowboarder).
> 
> GRASSMEN - Two Legends And A Donkey: GRASSMEN - Two Legends And A Donkey - YouTube


most over used song of all time lol.. i actually just finished a trailer for a short film im making with all the shots i got over the winter. 

https://vimeo.com/90196273


----------

